# Disque SSD sur PowerMac G5 ???



## vovi (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Tout est dans le titre ! Je possède un PowerMac G5 Bipro 2ghz. J'ai lu dans un ou deux forums que c'était possible mais j'hésite à passer à l'acte... Qu'en pense-vous ?


----------



## Seventeen (28 Juillet 2011)

Salut, j'ai installé un OCZ Vertex 2 80gb sur le seul Mac G5 de notre bureau, pour avoir dépanné l'install d'un monteur récemment lui aussi sur G5, et avoir viré le Vertex pour lui réinstaller un système complet sur son disque dur interne, j'ai pu voir la différence... C'est a mon avis l'unique solution pour conserver ta machine quelque années de plus avant complète obsolescence.

Si tu ajoutes 8gb au total de RAM minimum (vire la RAM d'origine, et prend les 8gb chez Crucial), c'est encore mieux.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2011)

De toute façon, les G5 sont déja obsolètes ... Il faut se rendre à l'évidence ... en début d'année j'avais un G5 20" 1.8Ghz. Bon, il fonctionnait pas trop mal, mais bon ... Mon iMac Intel c'est une bombe à côté. :love:


----------

